# This is for bj



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I've been studying this shot of your beautiful smooth ski rods and can't help thinking that threaded ends are easier and faster to fit and adjust. How about threading the ends of one pair then doing a comparison and let us all know which you honestly believe to be the superior method. As your buddy downunder, I know that you will be impartial in your assessment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mate

I did have a pair of the 3/8" rods with the threads on the ends but I didn't care for them  I move the ends up to the side of cam board most of the time and with threads on the ends only I can't used them that way without putting down some boards for the guides to run next to .

I don't clamp the cam board down I drop it in the hole of the router table so I don't have clamps in my path and if I used the side boards I would need to clamp the boards down to the top of the router table and right in my way.. I do clamp small boards down for stops for the runners when I need them.one on the front side and one on the back side of the router table to give me dead stops on slots,etc. just like stops on the router table fence..



==========



harrysin said:


> Bob, I've been studying this shot of your beautiful smooth ski rods and can't help thinking that threaded ends are easier and faster to fit and adjust. How about threading the ends of one pair then doing a comparison and let us all know which you honestly believe to be the superior method. As your buddy downunder, I know that you will be impartial in your assessment.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I move the ends up to the side of cam board most of the time "

But Bob, doing this is only good for slots or dados in small pieces, the skis are capable of lots more than this, like for instance planing a large slab or routing a freehand sign and of course much more. For these operations the skis need to be capable of free movement in all directions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahaha
I do use them that way, that's why the rods are 36" long the norm.

But
" planing a large slab " but that's why I have the planer and a joiner if I do a large slab I just glue up some boards ,the router is a great tool but not a planer.

Plus it's not a big deal to get it real flat because I know that I'm going to hog out the background anyway with the router the norm and with a lick or two with the power sander it's flat.


======


harrysin said:


> "I move the ends up to the side of cam board most of the time "
> 
> But Bob, doing this is only good for slots or dados in small pieces, the skis are capable of lots more than this, like for instance planing a large slab or routing a freehand sign and of course much more. For these operations the skis need to be capable of free movement in all directions.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> hahahahahaha
> I do use them that way, that's why the rods are 36" long the norm.
> ...


HELP! it won't fit.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Haha,,.....Pardon my mirth Harry, but you do seem to have a bit of a problem.....Al


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tell me Al, how can I plane it other than with my ski mounted router, please don't suggest a hand plane because, with a defibrillator in my chest I'm not allowed to exert myself.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

harrysin said:


> HELP! it won't fit.


You need a FBH there Harry.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry....Go back to your trusty skis and all will happen.........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Titus A Duxass said:


> You need a FBH there Harry.


You've got me there Titus, all that Wiki. could come up with was "Ferdinand-Braun-Institut" I have a feeling that I'm being naive here!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Al Robins said:


> Harry....Go back to your trusty skis and all will happen.........


But I don't want to disappoint my friend Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahaha once you cut off the bark off the log it should fit just fine LOL.
Or pickup a 18" wide planer if you want to make signs out of tree log planks LOL.

=========




harrysin said:


> HELP! it won't fit.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Harry I do see your point about the skis, but that board COULD be planed in your planer by cutting it in half then gluing it back up after planing. The only advantage over the skis this would have is speed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> hahahahahaha once you cut off the bark off the log it should fit just fine LOL.
> Or pickup a 18" wide planer if you want to make signs out of tree log planks LOL.
> ...


Bob, if I did remove the bark I'd be losing the rustic beauty of the finished sign, a point that members liked on this sign. NOW, what about THIS slab of West Australian Sheoak, other than taking it to be professionally thicknessed, which I wouldn't consider, how else but with the skis could I do it? It would of course be a two man job, one on each end of the skis.
Deb's idea of cutting into two pieces then joining has merit but it seems such a pity to separate what has been together for who knows how many years. As for the time taken, ten years into retirement, time is plentiful, the question though is for how long!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Harry and Bob, you guys keep me laughing! Keep it up! I'll follow along...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

But it's just a wooden sign ,one or two inch smaller is not big deal, if you like the bark on it just cut a 2" wide piece out of the center than glue it backup into one board.. 
I'm almost sure when they run out of water they will move and let it hang on the wall where you hung it, in no man's land down under in the NW territory..  if I recall that right.. 

I should post a picture of my slab, 1" x 12" wide x 14ft long Oak 4ea. in the rack that I have been saving for the right job but not for sign in the back woods..  LOL


========== 



harrysin said:


> Bob, if I did remove the bark I'd be losing the rustic beauty of the finished sign, a point that members liked on this sign. NOW, what about THIS slab of West Australian Sheoak, other than taking it to be professionally thicknessed, which I wouldn't consider, how else but with the skis could I do it? It would of course be a two man job, one on each end of the skis.
> Deb's idea of cutting into two pieces then joining has merit but it seems such a pity to separate what has been together for who knows how many years. As for the time taken, ten years into retirement, time is plentiful, the question though is for how long!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> HELP! it won't fit.



Harry,

I notice the slab has a great check right down the middle.

If you don't cut it and re-glue it may split in any case....

That's what belt sanders are for......


----------

